

Shippo: The brain-controlled tail that wags with your mood - jhony_d
http://www.pcgerms.com/neurowears-shippo-is-a-brain-controlled-tail-that-waves-with-your-mood/

======
klibertp
I can't believe it... At last! I was dreaming about something like this for so
long! Hm, probably since the time I played Planescape: Torment and fell in
love with Annah, but it's possible it's even older dream of mine :)

I don't particularly like the design but hey, it can only get better! :D

------
ramgorur
May God help these japanese ...

------
Anilm3
Absolutely ridiculous....

